# New nail model seeking advice



## nailmodel1 (Dec 13, 2015)

just started amateur but paid nail modeling this summer . I answered an ad online from a nail tech looking to do a set of men's clear gels for her Instagram advertising to broaden her business. They came out great she liked working with me and asked if I would be willing to do some other projects because I had nice slender fingers and good nail beds that could model as both male or female. We did a follow up project which included a before and after male to female nail makeover with a full set of acrylics and a later bling and aquarium nails concept project. I am seeking more jobs for social media modeling or nail tech portfolio or concept work. I am not seeking a career in this I work full time but need suggestions on how to get the word out to nail techs who may want to use me for their projects. I am willing to do the 1st session free in exchange for portfolio material. I am also willing to work with amateurs or students. Any suggestions or ideas to get future bookings would be appreciated.


----------



## meticulousnails (Sep 26, 2016)

you could talk to nail schools in your area. Most nail techs who have clients don't need models. But the girls getting out of school may be interested. It doesn't hurt to ask or put up a flyer at the schools. 

Best of luck


----------

